# Thank you WB



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 28, 2016)

I am in a meeting this morning when my radio goes off; the front desk tells me that I have a small but heavy box they just received. Not knowing what it was I said thank you. After the meeting I collected the large flat rate box which was very heavy and I did not know the sender that addressed it to me. My thought was it must be one of the owners sending me something they want placed in their unit.

Setting it down in my office I proceeded to finish up some tasks I had after the meeting before I opened it up. One of my curious maintenance people came to see what I was going to assign them upon the reveal of the boxes contents. With a razor I slit the end of the box so nothing of the unknown contents would be damaged. As I pealed back the flap I immediately noticed a burl covered in Anchorseal, and my tech says, "What is that?" With a smile on my face I told him and he know my passion for wood and understood. He asked if it was from an owner, and I said I do not know but it could be from a online forum I joined full of great like minded dorks. When the contents of the box were all on the table I admired each block of wood, and my tech pulled a letter out of the bottom of the box that read;

Dear Don Ratcliff
Your name has been randomly selected by the super computer here at woodbarter for a random act of kindness. We hope that this box of mainland goodies will brighten up your day and inspire you to make your own random act of kindness. Please post a picture of the contents of the box when you receive it up on woodbarter so we know you got it safe and sound! The cherry burl, curly fruit pear and the spalted English walnut are dry but the curly spalted maple is very wet.
enjoy! sincerely
Fellow woodbarters

I am inspired, and very thankful to you and this site. From the deepest place I posses in my being I thank you for this computer based random act of kindness, and will definitely return the generosity in kind.

Mahalo,
Don

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 11 | +Karma 4


----------



## Tony (Jun 28, 2016)

Very cool! You know Don, to finish your obligation on this gift you have to post pictures of what you do with it. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 28, 2016)

Tony said:


> Very cool! You know Don, to finish your obligation on this gift you have to post pictures of what you do with it. Tony


I built an Imperial Cruiser with it, and it came out amazing.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 13 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 28, 2016)

Yep Don the folks on this sight simply amaze me with their talents and generosities

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (Jun 28, 2016)

Way cool! I didn't know anyone hacked the WoodBarter computer but at least they put it to good use!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 28, 2016)

Wow, And I was just using the computer to make stupid cat pictures. I didn't know it could do that!

Do let us know what you make out of those goodies! I'm always amazed by the generosity of the folks here, whether it is materials, explanations, or just a kind word when a guy needs it most.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 28, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> or just a kind word when a guy needs it most.



Ahhh go pack sand ya pervert.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 28, 2016)

The force is strong with this one.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 28, 2016)

Um, the toys just happened to be left on my desk by someone, not me, because I do not play with them, even though they make what others consider to be cool sounds and the droid is a Bop-it game that would bring hours of entertainment to someone that liked to have toys on their desk. I'm just saying is all, they are just there in case a kid comes to my basement office behind a couple locked doors and says; "Do you have any toys I could play with?" I'm like a boy scout I guess... Don't judge me...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 28, 2016)

Don't be shy now....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 28, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Don't be shy now....
> 
> View attachment 107641


My brother from another mother! But do you have a bonder full of the 1977 original trading cards?


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 28, 2016)

No but I have my original x-wing and a handful of my figures. I lost my favorite figure though....Boba fett. That was a sad day....

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 28, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> No but I have my original x-wing and a handful of my figures. I lost my favorite figure though....Boba fett. That was a sad day....


Ouch, that had to of hurt. This was my Halloween pumpkin last year I carved.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 28, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Ouch, that had to of hurt. This was my Halloween pumpkin last year I carved.
> 
> View attachment 107651


What does Flock of Seagulls have to do with Star Wars?

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 28, 2016)

SENC said:


> What does Flock of Seagulls have to do with Star Wars?
> At least you didn't say star trek

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 28, 2016)

Mrs rip just gave me some star wars silicone ice cube tray things....
I'll post up a pic later, but it has han solo in carbonite, xwing, falcon, vader head,trooper head,r2-d2, and a boba fett head with the mandalorian symbol!


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 28, 2016)

The toys on my desk include an original Barbie.....

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 28, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> The toys on my desk include an original Barbie.....



Pix.....


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 28, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Pix.....



I've also got 30 or 40 original outfits for her.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice!!


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 28, 2016)

I have never felt so secure in my dorkdom as I do now

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 28, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I have never felt so secure in my dorkdom as I do now
> 
> View attachment 107668



Growing up most of my friends were girls (just the makeup of my age group in my neighborhood as a kid) and in high school I got along well with the girls as opposed to the testosterone fueled cretins so I know my way around a doll that doesn't blow up. Plus when it came to dating I had an inside track on what girls really wanted. My firstborn ess a girl too so daddy had to play Barbie regularly. When my mother was going to get rid of her stuff a few years ago I decided I wanted it. I've got her convertible and dream house from when mom was little in the attic as well.

Reactions: Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 28, 2016)

As a former testosterone fueled cretin, I will refrain from any comments that may hurt the more sensitive members of the discussion...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 28, 2016)

@brown down enjoy the thread.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 29, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Way cool! I didn't know anyone hacked the WoodBarter computer but at least they put it to good use!



Looks like someone is greasing the wheels for a room in Maui. Clever. Gary

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 29, 2016)

HomeBody said:


> Looks like someone is greasing the wheels for a room in Maui. Clever. Gary


I can't be bought with shiny trinkets, but slather some anchorseal on a Curly chunk of goodness and I'm pudd'not. Best time to come is Nov through Feb when whales are here. Cheapest time is April may June. Hit or miss the rest of the year. I do have deals for ohana which is what I consider this group. 

Least expensive way is to rent a van, go to Walmart, buy the best camp stuff you can. Camp for a week and return it all. They take it all back. When an ice chest is $150, you are going to want to hold on to the receipt.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## brown down (Jun 29, 2016)

I was very very close to going to maui a few years ago for work. The BA was calling me daily saying if I get down there, they can put me out to work right away. At one point I just laughed I said I am 6000 miles away and have nowhere to stay and would need to make arrangements to get my stuff down there. that is exactly what he told me to do was camp on the beach. He told me that he couldn't keep guys on the jobs that most would quit to go surfing . now I can understand about quitting to go hunting . good thing I didn't go down tho, the work apparently dried up a few months after he was heckling me to come down I may still be sleeping on the beach as we speak.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 29, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I have never felt so secure in my dorkdom as I do now
> 
> View attachment 107668



Rest at ease, you're among family now. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 29, 2016)

brown down said:


> I was very very close to going to maui a few years ago for work. The BA was calling me daily saying if I get down there, they can put me out to work right away. At one point I just laughed I said I am 6000 miles away and have nowhere to stay and would need to make arrangements to get my stuff down there. that is exactly what he told me to do was camp on the beach. He told me that he couldn't keep guys on the jobs that most would quit to go surfing . now I can understand about quitting to go hunting . good thing I didn't go down tho, the work apparently dried up a few months after he was heckling me to come down I may still be sleeping on the beach as we speak.


The most sought after job is to work for Martin and McArthur in their wood shop. They have a guy who Flys around full time to find the best hawaiian woods for the shop to build everything from rings to surfboards. I have some friends on Lanai, they have a nice shop and built furniture for the millionaire homes, when Larry Ellison bought most of the island he also bought their shop so they could make stuff for the four Seasons he is building. That was a hell of a payday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jun 29, 2016)

@Don Ratcliff
I too have been a reciepiant of the extremely generous members on WoodBarter. This is truly a one of a kind site , and in my opinion it is the best site on the web. It is the best because of its mods who keep it real , the founding members and their unique concept ,and the fantastic members that abide by the rules but jab each other like family. This is the only site that I visit daily and I am always amazed, amused, and informed.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 29, 2016)

David Van Asperen said:


> @Don Ratcliff
> I too have been a reciepiant of the extremely generous members on WoodBarter. This is truly a one of a kind site , and in my opinion it is the best site on the web. It is the best because of its mods who keep it real , the founding members and their unique concept ,and the fantastic members that abide by the rules but jab each other like family. This is the only site that I visit daily and I am always amazed, amused, and informed.


I could not agree more!


----------



## Tony (Jun 29, 2016)

I think also all of us would say the same thing Don. Everybody I have ever had dealings with has been more than fair, and everyone is extremely willing to help with ideas and knowledge. We're all one big happy, disfunctional family!! Tony


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 29, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I've also got 30 or 40 original outfits for her.
> 
> View attachment 107667


I am not sure how I or the rest of you missed this; Barbie has a razorblade next to her. Now either she has a problem or it is our beloved @Schroedc needs an intervention.

Remember Nancy Regan and "Just Say No!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 29, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I am not sure how I or the rest of you missed this; Barbie has a razorblade next to her. Now either she has a problem or it is our beloved @Schroedc needs an intervention.
> 
> Remember Nancy Regan and "Just Say No!"



I think Ken cut up her credit cards, so what's a girl to do?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 29, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Mrs rip just gave me some star wars silicone ice cube tray things....
> I'll post up a pic later, but it has han solo in carbonite, xwing, falcon, vader head,trooper head,r2-d2, and a boba fett head with the mandalorian symbol!


did you see the Han Solo in carbonate cell phone covers?


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 29, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I am not sure how I or the rest of you missed this; Barbie has a razorblade next to her. Now either she has a problem or it is our beloved @Schroedc needs an intervention.
> 
> Remember Nancy Regan and "Just Say No!"



In the early 60's it was the thing...


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 29, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> In the early 60's it was the thing...


Razorblades and Barbie Dolls? That kind of explains a lot...


----------



## Kevin (Jun 29, 2016)

Y'all're having more fun than you should be allowed to. If you can find a way to run the monkey off without costing me any nanners I won't shut down the site.





Hey I never thought of that before!


----------



## Tony (Jun 29, 2016)

Okay, so here are my toys. I made the 2 statues when I was 13, my child gave me the Big Tex bobble head, and my prize possession, a RC General Lee. And no, I'm not taking off the flag so don't even ask! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 29, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> did you see the Han Solo in carbonate cell phone covers?



Yea, it's for the iphone though. I have a droid turbo...so my choices are slim...
However I did find a cool wood grain decal for the otterbox cover....


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 29, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Yea, it's for the iphone though. I have a droid turbo...so my choices are slim...
> However I did find a cool wood grain decal for the otterbox cover....


I looked. You are screwed and can't have one...


----------



## JR Parks (Jun 29, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Way cool! I didn't know anyone hacked the WoodBarter computer but at least they put it to good use!


The Chinese! Way cool

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 29, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I looked. You are screwed and can't have one...


I could upload a pic to a site called decalgirl and have a decal made to fit, but it probably wouldn't be as cool as those....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 30, 2016)

I have few childhood toys left. My little brother "took care" of most of them. My prize childhood possession is my baseball glove. It only survived because I'm left-handed and my brother couldn't use it. Gary


----------



## brown down (Jun 30, 2016)

HomeBody said:


> I have few childhood toys left. My little brother "took care" of most of them. My prize childhood possession is my baseball glove. It only survived because I'm left-handed and my brother couldn't use it. Gary



yea thats about the only thing that survived my childhood. I have two that are left and my nephews use them all the time its funny how big they are on them! My father still has his too. I still have my baseball cards and one that stays in the safe. A Robin Roberts card that was a gift from someone no longer here. I don't know what its worth but its in really good condition. I will never sell it unless I can retire and buy kevins magical forest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 30, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Mrs rip just gave me some star wars silicone ice cube tray things....
> I'll post up a pic later, but it has han solo in carbonite, xwing, falcon, vader head,trooper head,r2-d2, and a boba fett head with the mandalorian symbol!



This is the set....
LINK



I love this stuff....


----------



## Tony (Jun 30, 2016)

@ripjack13 

Marc, at the woodworking show in Houston I went to earlier a guy had these on display. Fully articulated, walks, lights up. Thought you'd enjoy. Tony

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 30, 2016)

TAKE MY MONEY!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 30, 2016)

If I remember right he sold the kits. You can see his card in the pic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 30, 2016)

@ripjack13 

This just came across my FB feed.

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 30, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> This is the set....
> LINK
> 
> 
> ...



You said they were Ice Cube trays? Looks like you ran out of bottled water after the Fett and used water from the Mississippi to make the other cubes... Since this is going to end up being so disappointing to you having to purchase clean water to use I would like to make a suggestion; box them up, ship them to me for safe keeping and regular use. (So they stay flexible) Anytime you come to visit they will be here waiting with clean fresh water. I worry about your health, and the additional expense of bottled water will obviously crush you financially. I will make this sacrifice for our continued friendship. So don't think about the idea you will miss them, look at this as an opportunity to save for yourself and your family, money, pride, and realizing they are in a better place will bring you ALL the peace you so well deserve. 

Your friend and savior,

Don

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 30, 2016)

Tony said:


> @ripjack13
> 
> This just came across my FB feed.
> 
> View attachment 107766



I have that pic saved on my pc. That is awesome...


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 30, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> You said they were Ice Cube trays? Looks like you ran out of bottled water after the Fett and used water from the Mississippi to make the other cubes... Since this is going to end up being so disappointing to you having to purchase clean water to use I would like to make a suggestion; box them up, ship them to me for safe keeping and regular use. (So they stay flexible) Anytime you come to visit they will be here waiting with clean fresh water. I worry about your health, and the additional expense of bottled water will obviously crush you financially. I will make this sacrifice for our continued friendship. So don't think about the idea you will miss them, look at this as an opportunity to save for yourself and your family, money, pride, and realizing they are in a better place will bring you ALL the peace you so well deserve.
> 
> Your friend and savior,
> 
> Don



Mississippi mudd!!!


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 1, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Mississippi mudd!!!


Okay, just send me half, in a few months I'll send them back and you send me the other half. It'll be like getting a present in the mail. You will love it...

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 8, 2016)

Tried em out with some jello....


 



 

Didn't work out too well....


----------

